# Safe limit of overclocking



## cynosure (Nov 15, 2007)

Guys I tried to overclock my Processor C2Q Q6600( read my sig) using the nvidia ntune software. The PC is working fine but the FSB voltage is being shown as very high. I have posted a screenshot for you guys to see. I tried to decrease the FSB frequency from both BIOS and ntune but it again increases after a reboot.

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/687/ntunehk2.th.jpg

Since the FSB voltage is being shown with a red indicator so I am a bit apprehensive about the mobo. Is it within the safe limit or should I decrease the FSB so that the voltage is decreased.


----------



## entrana (Nov 18, 2007)

my advice, dont use ntune, seriously


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah Dont use nTune. OC manually.


----------



## assasin (Nov 18, 2007)

yup oc thru bios.u can easily hit 3.6GHz with that Q6600.


----------



## entrana (Nov 18, 2007)

ill tell u how. first when u start pc, hit del.
go to advanced bios features, then to fsb settings
there will be 2 settings, change auto to unlinked. below change ur fsb to increase ur cpu speed. just increase it and it will show above what speed ur cpu will run at. enjoy. dont forget to monitor temperature


----------

